# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Dipendenti-certezza del credito

## P.GRANDINETTI

Buon giorno,
probabilmente la domanda è un po banale, ma in seguito a insinuazioni dei dipendenti come faccio a essere sicuro che effettivamente il dipendnete vanti il credito?
che documentazione potrei ritenere valida? cioè come faccio a essere sicuro che il dipendente in realta è stato pagato e che...ci prova?
penso in particolare alle situazioni in cui il dipendente è stato pagato in contanti e non è possibile il riscontro con la contabilita....e che valenza puo avere il CUD in questo discorso?
Inoltre penso che attualmente con un pc, uno scanner o magari un programma di paghe trovato su internet è fin troppo facile modificare un cedolino o un CUD magari per fare scomparire la firma...
in sintesi quale è la documentazione che mi fa capire che il dipendnete non è stato pagato?

----------


## Luca Bi

La domanda sembra fatta dal punto di vista del curatore... 
Per quanto riguarda la ricostruzione dei debiti dovrebbero bastare le procedure tipiche della revisione, tenendo cotno che le scritture contabili della società devono 'quadrare' con la modulistica fiscale prodotta dalla società ed inviata all'amministrazione statale.  
Comunque (nella situazione prospettata di crisi aziendale) se il dipendente dichiara di non aver ricevuto la busta paga e non risulta esistere documentazione del pagamento nella contabilità del datore di lavoro, è probabile che il pagamento non sia avvenuto. Inoltre il datore di lavoro dovrebbe avere copia di tutta la documentazione prodotta e distribuita al dipendente (buste paga, CUD...), se vi fossero differenze dovrebbe risultare dal confronto...

----------


## mapellone

> Buon giorno,
> probabilmente la domanda è un po banale, ma in seguito a insinuazioni dei dipendenti come faccio a essere sicuro che effettivamente il dipendnete vanti il credito?
> che documentazione potrei ritenere valida? cioè come faccio a essere sicuro che il dipendente in realta è stato pagato e che...ci prova?
> penso in particolare alle situazioni in cui il dipendente è stato pagato in contanti e non è possibile il riscontro con la contabilita....e che valenza puo avere il CUD in questo discorso?
> Inoltre penso che attualmente con un pc, uno scanner o magari un programma di paghe trovato su internet è fin troppo facile modificare un cedolino o un CUD magari per fare scomparire la firma...
> in sintesi quale è la documentazione che mi fa capire che il dipendnete non è stato pagato?

  E' buona regola pagare gli stipendi sempre e comunque con mezzi tracciabili quali assegni o bonifici. In caso di pagamento in contanti la dimostrazione di avvenuto pagamento diventa ardua o pressochè impossibile. La presenza dei cud non attesta nulla. Persino la firma sulla busta non ha valore di quietanza di quanto nella stessa riportato ma attesta semplicemente l'avvenuta consegna della medesima al dipendente.

----------


## Sonia1

quello che devi provare è l'esistenza del rapporto di lavoro....

----------


## P.GRANDINETTI

Ringrazio della risposta...si sono curatore...mi sono trovato davanti delle insinuazione costruite con semplice busta paga e cud...visto che per i debiti dei dipendenti risponde l'INPS e che a me questo tipo di documentazione non convinceva ho rifiutato le insinuazioni, ma il giudice ha ritenuto la documentazione sufficente.
per quanto riguarda la verifica del rapporto di lavoro non è eccessivamente complicato, con i poteri di curatore è fattibile una indagine all'inps o a eventuali casse di previdenza alternative. Anche cosi pero diventa troppo facile per ex dipendenti dichiarare di non essere stati pagati e provare a fare l'insinuazione sperando di fare il colpo.in particolare ho una situazione per cui in contabilita non venivano tenute schede di mastro per ogni singolo dependente, ma un generale dipendenti conto retribuzioni senza altra indicazione di chi veniva pagato. inoltre i dipendenti venivano pagati praticamente dall'amministratore della societa che anticipava contanti di tasca propria (sorvoliamo su problematiche di antiriciclaggio e transazioni in contanti)
stante cosi la situazione, almeno per come la penso io, diventa troppo facile costruirsi un ced e una busta paga al pc con le cifre che si vuole e provarci

----------

